# Pup coming home!



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I was notified today that the long awaited pup will arrive at the Austin Airport on Saturday morning! We can't be happier! This is been a lifetime since we had a pup.
We gotta get the new house ready for the new pup!!!! 
Sorry, we're just quite jazzed about his arrival!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pics of your new arrival!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

long time to have been waiting! I look forward to photo's.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

There is a song, goes something like ...." it's only just begun...". Enjoy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

That's fantastic news!!!

You had sent me a very kind message regarding my loss of Kyra, and you wrote how you still mourn your loss of your Risen Star. You wisely said that any new pup wouldn't take the place of our lost friends, but that they could forge their own place.

May your new pup take it's position as a wonderful companion and loving member of your family, and ease your sorrow for Star.

God Bless and Merry Christmas.
Bruce.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats! Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

bbourdon said:


> That's fantastic news!!!
> 
> You had sent me a very kind message regarding my loss of Kyra, and you wrote how you still mourn your loss of your Risen Star. You wisely said that any new pup wouldn't take the place of our lost friends, but that they could forge their own place.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Bruce!

Merry Christmas all!


----------

